# تطيب 80 رفات في كنيسة مارجرجس الجيوشي شبرا



## تامر وحيد (4 سبتمبر 2007)

_*بمناسبة اعياد القديس مارجرجس قامت كنيسة القديس العظيم مارجرجس بالجيوشي بشبرا بالاحتفل بتطيب الاجساد الموجودة بها ال(80)جسد يوم 30/8/2007 وسيتم تطيب جسد مار جرجس يوم الخميس الموافق 6/9/2007 وذالك في الليلة الكبير التى يظهر فيها القديس بالكنيسة 
واليكم صور تطيب ال80 جسد
الدعوة عامة لنوال البركة الساعة 6 م*_​


----------



## تامر وحيد (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تطيب 80 رفات في كنيسة مارجرجس الجيوشي شبرا*

شكرا جزيلا على ردودكم المشجعة
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## فادية (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تطيب 80 رفات في كنيسة مارجرجس الجيوشي شبرا*

شكرا عزيزي على الموضوع الجميل 
للاسف انا مش من سكان مصر  ومخدتش بالي من الموضوع 
شفاعه القديس مار جرجس معانا كلنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## تامر وحيد (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تطيب 80 رفات في كنيسة مارجرجس الجيوشي شبرا*

شكرا على اهتامك 
 ربنا معاكى بشفاعة القديس العظيم مارجرجس وشفاعة كل قديسي هذة الكنيسة


----------



## monlove (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تطيب 80 رفات في كنيسة مارجرجس الجيوشي شبرا*

بركتهم المقدسة تكون معانا امين


----------

